# Pregnant Soldiers in Iraq...Jail Time!!



## V-Bottom

Oh well....their U have it ...hot off the press. Nothern Iraq soldiers that get pregnant OR impregnate a soldier will face court martials. Even if they are married. A pregnant soldier must be removed from the battle area within 2 weeks, therefore leaving a void in their unit. Ofcourse, another soldier MUST fill her place. Moral builder? Not in a unit....

I am sure this is everywhere in a battle area, but it seems this AFFAIR is up North...Kirkuk, Mosel etc. guess its colder and u gotta use that BODY HEAT............Go gettem' Tigers>>>>kisssm


----------



## seattleman1969

Gotta agree with the policy. 

In my time in the Navy they were just starting to deploy females on combatant vessels (We never had the pleasure) and it seemed when time for deployment would come many of the women would "suddenly" come up pregnant and be undeployable leaving voids that had to be filled somehow.


----------



## Bobby

Do they collect workmans comp since it happened on the job? Military personal are on duty 24 hours a day.


----------



## tec

Women sign up and are trained to be in the service for a set amount of time then when it comes to them doing their part some try to get out of their obligation due to having kids at home or on the way. They want to be treated like men and then be treated like women. Can't have it both ways.


----------



## V-Bottom

Give'em BOTH a dishonorable D/C and NO medical bennies....my $.02 We had Christmas over the phone from AFG this morning. Daughter is fine and back w/ Airborne 118th MP Brigade COP Apache


----------



## Tricky Matt

1) It's not a Court Martial, it's a local reprimand that's not permanent.

2) Of the four women who have been disciplined so far in Iraq under these new rules, 2 were married and their husbands were also punished. It's not like they're punishing sluts who are getting it on with everyone on base.

3) Only 3 men have been punished because one of the women didn't say who the father was. You end up with a punishement that in effect specifically singles out women and allows the guys to slip through.


I think women don't belong in combat zones. Their is an obvioous need for soldiers to be on station and every pregnant soldier who has to leave further burdens the ones left behind. But you can't allow women in combat zones, then have regulations that essentially punish them for being women. What happens in cases of miscairrage or abortion? Should this apply to married couples?


----------



## Bradbiggs2012

Wow I am kind of confused how they are being punished for being a woman? As a combat vet I know the rules there were no Sex,alcohol, and anyone that got caught was punished and everyone knew the consequences . So if they get pregnant it leaves a solid trail to prove they broke the rules but as a guy after the act as long as no one told on him then is hard to prove that they broke the rule. so male or female it does not matter just have to obey the rules or figure a way to not get caught but after being caught you can not complain because you know you was in the wrong


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Bradbiggs2012 said:


> Wow I am kind of confused how they are being punished for being a woman? As a combat vet I know the rules there were no Sex,alcohol, and anyone that got caught was punished and everyone knew the consequences . So if they get pregnant it leaves a solid trail to prove they broke the rules but as a guy after the act as long as no one told on him then is hard to prove that they broke the rule. so male or female it does not matter just have to obey the rules or figure a way to not get caught but after being caught you can not complain because you know you was in the wrong


We are done in Iraq. Thread was from 09'


----------



## BATWING




----------



## bobbrown0311

Dirty wooks just wanna go home, i beat it raw in a sock..


----------

